#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  OPROEP aan DJ peet

## moderator

Beste forummer,

Je bijdrage aan het forum is wel ven een heel bedenkelijk niveau.
Daar had ik graag even met je van gedachten over gewisseld via de mail.
Echter, het door jou opgegeven mailadres werkt niet. Komt iig als niet afleverbaar retour bij mij.

Vriendelijk verzoek even via de mail contact met mij op te nemen, zie profiel of via: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

Ik heb al een heleboel onzin onderwerpen en reacties van je verwijderd, verzoek om daar mee te stoppen mag duidelijk zijn.

In afwachting van jou hopelijk spoedige reactie per mail,

moderator J&H forums

----------

